# Laser racing in Texas



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I am interested in having my 11 year old son enter a race in his laser. Does anyone know of any laser races for youth, amatur, coming up this spring or summer? Kemah would be the best, followed by anywhere within driving distance. I would also like to race without paying $1000's to join a club. If there are no races, I would like to send a message out to laser owners lets organize one!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Check here.*


----------



## JamesMcT (Mar 20, 2012)

Seabrook Sailing Club (seabrooksailingclub.org) hosts spring and fall series races that are open to all without needing to be a member check the website for dates and times.


----------



## TheMist (May 2, 2011)

Goodluck getting him out there! Thats were I started on the water and it changed me life! Couldn't get me off the water after that


----------



## kwm (Aug 15, 2009)

CapnBilll said:


> I am interested in having my 11 year old son enter a race in his laser. Does anyone know of any laser races for youth, amatur, coming up this spring or summer? Kemah would be the best, followed by anywhere within driving distance. I would also like to race without paying $1000's to join a club. If there are no races, I would like to send a message out to laser owners lets organize one!


Clear Lake Sailing Club has informal races in centerbooard boats.


----------

